# Driving to Hilton Head - a nice place to stop on the way?



## pgnewarkboy (May 16, 2006)

My wife and I are driving to Hilton Head on labor day weekend in Sept.  The trip from where we live is probably about 10 hours of straight driving.  We would like to break it up with one night in a nice hotel along the way.  We will be driving from maryland.

Any suggestions?


----------



## elaine (May 16, 2006)

*we like springhill suites in florence, SC*

then, it's about 3 hrs to HHI. Fayetteville


----------



## maggie mae (May 16, 2006)

We used to live in PA, about 1/2 hour north of Hagerstown and a 12 hour straight drive to Hilton Head Island. On a previous Sunday to Sunday exchange we left home on a Saturday about 1:00 PM and got into Rocky Mount, NC about 7:00 PM while taking our time on the highway. Stayed at a Fairfield Inn by Marriott and was able to walk to a nearby chain restaurant (Lone Star or Texas Steakhouse I think) for dinner. On Sunday we were on the road about 9:00 AM and got into HHI around 3:00 PM and our unit was available for check in immediately. It was a good experience all the way around as we never felt rushed to get there, never got overly tired of the ride and basically enjoyed a fairly easy trip. The Fairfield Inn is in our opinion an acceptable motel for a trip of this nature, i.e. a place to sleep and clean up before getting on the road again, and I do not hesitate to recommend them.

Maggie Mae


----------



## Chemee (May 16, 2006)

Selma and Smithfield are in between Rocky Mount and Fayetteville on I-95.  In between the Selma and Smithfield exits are a Comfort Inn, Hampton Inn, Jamestown Inn, and Super 8.  All are relatively new and nice.  There are some other hotels on the Selma side, but they are old and not as nice looking.  

Also at these exits are the Carolina Premium Outlets (http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=48).  In terms of restaurants, you'll find Texas Steak House, Outback, Bob Evans, Cracker Barrel, Cici's Pizza, Quizonos, Ruby Tuesday, Waffle House, Zaxby's, Bojangle's, Burger King, and McDonalds all within 1-2 miles.

Smithfield is my hometown and I would recommend this area.  Comparing Rocky Mount and Fayetteville, I would choose Rocky Mount.  We live in the Baltimore area and it takes us 5.5 to 6 hours to get to Smithfield with 2 pit stops and no extended DC traffic jams.


----------



## bigfrank (May 16, 2006)

It depends on what you want. OBX, VB, Willamsburg, Or even MB, They are all nice places to stop at. Keep in mind some of these places may take you away from 95.


----------



## nerodog (May 18, 2006)

Hi Frank!! there is a real nice Bed and Breakfast in Wilson , NC off of rt 95.. I will have to get you the name of it so I will get back to you:whoopie:


----------



## nerodog (May 18, 2006)

I am work but looked it up and its called Miss Betty's. www.missbettysbnb.com. tele 8002582058. Great accommodations and great food for breakfast. Wilson is also a nice little town.


----------



## KenK (May 18, 2006)

HAve been driving back & forth to & from Fl since the late 60s.

Used to stop at Tuberville when I 95 wasn't completed....(US Rt 1), but since then we have stopped at Fayetteville, Lumberton, Florence.  Last several years, we have preferred Florence....

Unfortunately, I sometimes look to much at pricing, and Lumberton was a winner, but the places were really getting bad....even the named places.

We have always have good luck at the Marriot Fairfield in Florence (directly across for tne GE Plant).  The pricing is under $70 a night with specials, the building is interior/ exterior entrances, has just been refurbed with the NEw MAR thick innerspring/foam matresses...and of course breakfast is free for up to 4 in a room. Has pool and windows that open , but is not full service. Yes cookie in PM...but no bell service.  Will help if requested.

Two weeks ago, we tried the Fairfield HAmpton Inn (about $60) and was also good...same free breakfasts, up to four in a double room, (brand new beds and bedding, but tight even with 2).

Next to the Faifield is the MAgnolia Mall, and down the street is the Florence Mall.  GAs away from the interstate is much cheaper (15 cents a gallon, to be exact).

Favorite restaurant is the Red Bone Alley in a former JC Pennys in Florence Mall.  It has a Good Humor ice cream truck where the kids can get thei free ice cream deserts.  All low country food....even the rice is Carolina or Georgia.  Prices are not high:
http://www.redbonealley.com/

BTW, next to either place are walkable restaurants.  Fairfield has Shoneys, Outback, Chick Fol A, Ruby Tuesday, Arbys, and MAgnolia Mall...all an easy walk...stretch you legs...HAmpton Inn is behind the Cracker Barrel, next to another Ruby Tuesdays, and two others I forgot....

Just some more ideas.


----------

